# Wood Lab's Artisan PRoduct press



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone using this press?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRECISION-CHEESE-PRESS-All-Stainless-Steel-HIGH-QUALITY_W0QQitemZ190247284395QQihZ009QQcategoryZ38172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is it hard to guess pressure without the gauge?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

mine looks similar but mine came from Caprine Supply but haven't used it yet guess I'll just squeeze and hope for the best :rofl


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I told have that kind of press, but a lady I was talking to told me that she just twists until you feel a little resistance, not too much and just keep on adjusting it.
Megan


----------

